# Show Your Palomino Pictures



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

horse i ride

Sonny Buck


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

My BO's 27 year young pally gelding. Tom and I call him the "grandfather of the horses.. i hope the pictures worked....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, I loveee Palominos. So cute!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> My BO's 27 year young pally gelding. Tom and I call him the "grandfather of the horses.. i hope the pictures worked....


wow that gelding looks GREAT for 27 . he looks young !


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Cute pictures guys!! Soo pretty. I have pictures of a palomino paint and an appy from my barn, I'll have to load them when I get them onto the computer.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

My friend Kim's 2D barrel horse, Sandstorm...


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

chelssss(: said:


> wow that gelding looks GREAT for 27 . he looks young !


I totally agree!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Miss Style having a snack w/ Blue boy...


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awwww... so cute! I am in love! LOL.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Miss Style having a snack w/ Blue boy...


Blue Boy is adorable!


----------



## RockieeReiner (Sep 18, 2008)

My baby










Well really he's 5 but he still acts like a baby, I think all studs are baby like.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

She has been called a Palomino so I guess I can stick her picture up 

My Pretty Saro


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> Blue Boy is adorable!


he's very fat...


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> he's very fat...


 
LOL i'd rather see them fat and happy than skinny and miserable!


----------



## justakindofelegance (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

justakindofelegance said:


>


Oh my goodness! BEAUTIFUL horse! *Stealing!* Just Kidding.


----------



## justakindofelegance (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you Jubilee Rose!
This is LJ 
He was a horse i leased for the summer/show season!
He is a 12 y/o Reg. QH. I was so upset to bring him back! Greattttt hunter horse! I miss him dearlyyy!:sad:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I never cared for palominos. But I just found one horse incredibly beautiful, who happened to a palomino pinto. Now, because of her, I do like palominos  But I prefer darker ones.
Here is that horse, my girl Calista:


----------



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

this is my uncles horse Dusty he is 16.2hh 13 year old gelding and a vary laid back horse that my uncle uses for trail rides that I can ride (I am 11) but has had people ride barrels on him and get like 1st or 2nd place so he is also a great kids horse and barley spooks


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

too cute braidee!


----------



## BraideeMyBaby (Aug 22, 2008)

thanx he is soooooo funny some times


----------



## bolana (Oct 24, 2008)

Some lovely pallies there people!!

Heres ours

our stud colt Sunaura Love Ta Rumba (pally overo)

















2 year old Qh xASH Filly Bolana Blessed Hope

















1 year old ash X Paint Geld Bolana Love Ta Love


----------



## Snowyowl (Dec 6, 2008)

*palomino*

Here's mine..
King has been mine since he was 3 months old so he's my baby..Then came Strykker as you can see they are both my babies. I can't go into the pasture with out them mugging me.


----------



## MyHoneyBee (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's my girl, Honey. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Honey is 23 and is my first horse


----------



## 2 Bay Geldings (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of my palomino who was my very successful show horse. He was a beauty and loved his job. I miss this guy terribly, may he rest in peace.

- This picture here was taken in the fall with a body clip which shows off his light color.









- This picture here was taken in the summer at our very first show together just 2 weeks after I bought him and it shows off his beautiful golden color.









- And this last picture was taken our last year showing together, this picture was right after we won the classic which was the biggest shock to me - it was in the fall, he was not clipped here, so his coat is sort of in between.


----------



## suniac (Nov 8, 2008)

This is Sunfire I raised her from a baby she is out of my first horse Pontiac another Palomino Paint mare I used to own and will hopefully be able to buy back someday. 

I love Sunfire so much. She is by far my favorite horse. This picture is from 2004. 








Here she is last summer with her 2004 colt(now gelding) Romeo.


----------



## Riding in Spain (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's Frosty



















With his friend Ida


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww! They're all sooo beautiful! I want a Palomino so bad.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

this is actually my grandpa's horse but I love to ride him, he is such a sweetie, his name is Cody


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's my handsome boy.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

This is Pearl, unfortunately I no longer own her as I did not have the time to ride and show all the horses I owned. This was her in all her glory though. Maybe one day I will have a chance to buy her back!

View attachment 2914


View attachment 2915



Erg, I was trying to fix the pics so they would show up, but alas, they have to be clicked on.:-x


----------



## alexisb98 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry if these are hugeee...


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Everyone has such beautiful palominos!

I had a palomino Welsh pony when I was growing up, here is Molly, back in 1969. She was the sweetest and kindest pony ever, I still miss her.


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

wow so many gorgeous horses and ponies! i absolutely LOVE palominos!! they are my favourite!!




Remali said:


> Everyone has such beautiful palominos!
> 
> I had a palomino Welsh pony when I was growing up, here is Molly, back in 1969. She was the sweetest and kindest pony ever, I still miss her.


she's very pretty Remali was she a registered welsh?
my favourite breed and colour rolled in to one!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Welshy, unfortunately no, Molly wasn't registered...but she was such a gentle pony and such a great riding pony.....I could trailride all over the place on her all day and she always behaved like an angel for me.....


----------



## palominogirl (Jan 1, 2009)

This is my mare... 13yr old AQHA


----------



## belgianlover (Dec 29, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> She has been called a Palomino so I guess I can stick her picture up
> 
> My Pretty Saro


thats a chocolate palimino, we are getting a yearling in a few weeks were very excited.


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

palominogirl said:


> This is my mare... 13yr old AQHA


aww she's lovely!

i remember when i leaned on my palomino geldings neck like that (your second pic) and he put his head down to eat and i rolled down his neck! :lol:
lol wasn't hurt and neither was my pony, but he was abit surprised at me landing infront of him like that he gave me the kind of look that said "where did you come from?"

unfortunately i've got no pictures of him on my computer :-(


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

***Drools***  they're all so cute!!!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I got the pics to work, I think
YAY!


























the bottome pic is newer, the first two are from when I first got her.


----------



## Dreamer101 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cotton - Gelding I tried out, but didnt work out for me.


----------



## Larra98 (Jan 17, 2009)

AWWWWW! Palominos r sooo cute!!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

alexisb98 said:


> Sorry if these are hugeee...


AlexisB, that first pic is amazing! It looks like a movie cover or something!! :shock: 

Everyone has stunning horses. Thank you all for sharing!!


----------



## mygirl1197 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Gold for Sure*

This is my coming 4 year old golden champagne TWH


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

I like Palomino, too...one reason I love Haflingers! I've also seen some real attractive TWH's including this guy:Tennessee Walking Horse For Sale, Tennessee, Jamestown whose been for sale for awhile. Man, if I had money to burn and a place to keep a stallion...:lol:


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

I love pallies too - so much so, that I've just gone and bought one! I've had her two months now.

This is my new girl, Riannon. She's Welsh x Arab and 9 months old!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's mine:

Fendi - a set on Flickr


: ]


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 2, 2008)

My 15 year old QH gelding, Sundance-

























Sorry if the photos are huge. ^^


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

jakdaw- just out of curiosity what is the dent on sundances side? is it like a scar?


----------



## Jakdaw (Mar 2, 2008)

DixiesPaintedNova said:


> jakdaw- just out of curiosity what is the dent on sundances side? is it like a scar?


Yeah, it's like a scar. No one knows how he got it, he's had it as long as I've known him. It doesn't bother him at all though.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

cloudsmystique, you anger me. you have all the horses i want and they're so beautiful! haha

you have by far the most gorgeous horses!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

This is Peaches

























And Honey


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

bumble said:


> cloudsmystique, you anger me. you have all the horses i want and they're so beautiful! haha
> 
> you have by far the most gorgeous horses!


 

Haha, thank you! : ]


----------



## Ravenmoon (Aug 5, 2008)

This is my baby Lark.  Well, these are from a couple years ago, but they're the only good pics I could find.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

This is Peach.


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Ughhh I can't figure out how to add a picture!!!!


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Did I do it???


----------



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah I did......that is Kodak well* A Kodak Moment*...my daughters pony I know I know I know he is chubby Ok I know it  Its winter and we don't ride much well at all in the winter..Hahahah we love him .


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

My girl, Bella.


----------

